# Lightroom and Nikon 200-500



## Timppa (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi!

I have been using Lightroom 5, and I am perfectly happy with it.
Now I got a Nikon 200-500 and it doesn't have the auto-adjustments for it :/.
I downloaded a trial lightroom 6.9 now and yes it looks nice and yes it has the file, but Since I already got the lightroom 5, I'm not sure if I want to spend money on this upgrade (at least not yet).
Is there a way I could import the Nikon 200-500 data to the Lightroom 5 version?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Dave442 (Mar 28, 2017)

A few options come to mind right now:
1) Use the Adobe DNG converter and I think that has the latest lens correction updates. I don't use DNG but considered it one time when I had a similar situation.
2) Make your own profile with the Adobe lens correction creator. 
3) Look up some of the published distortion and vignette values for the lens and manually apply them. 
4) Don't do anything as that lens should not have much distortion or vignetting.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 28, 2017)

^^ Dave has the best options.

Adobe stopped providing the patches to earlier versions several versions ago.  

I came across the same problem with new lens/camera body compatibility when I was on v4.4 and I was looking at a d600 vs d610 and RAW files.  d600 RAW was in v4.4; d610  RAW required an upgrade to v5.  My P7800 in RAW also needed v5 and my Tamron 150-600. When I finally got my D750 I had to upgrade to v6 so LR would recognize it's RAW files.
LR needed v6.9 (from v6.8) for it to recognize my D500/Tamron 150-600 combo otherwise it didn't recognize the lens.

Right now you are safe with your D7100 and RAW files.  Just that you new lens is on the newer version.

Anyways, I would try the workarounds that Dave mentions at least until v7 comes out then figure out what you want to do.


----------



## Timppa (Mar 28, 2017)

Dave442 said:


> 4) Don't do anything as that lens should not have much distortion or vignetting.



That sounds like the best option!
There is indeed very little distortion or vignetting. Maybe I make my own profile to fix the little error there is.


----------



## Timppa (Mar 28, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> Anyways, I would try the workarounds that Dave mentions at least until v7 comes out then figure out what you want to do.



I will do exactly so. I'm not to worried at this moment, but I'm looking at buying a wide angle lens soon, such as the tamron 10-24. And that will give a lot more trouble.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 28, 2017)

These pages may help too
The 200-500 was added in to v6.2 
==> Supported lenses

working with lens profiles, and downloading user provided ones ==> Work with lens profiles in Adobe Photoshop, Lightroom, and Camera Raw


----------



## Timppa (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks for the info


----------

